# CPSIA ????What documents are you getting from your rhinestone suppliers to comply with CPSIA



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I am new to embellishing garments with rhinestones and rhinestone studs. I have ordered a few to play around with. After reading a lot of the posting on the forum regarding CPSIA, I am wondering what kind of documentation I need to get from my suppliers for items embellished for youth under 12. When I have called one of the suppliers that I have bought a few from for testing, they told me that the studs I ordered had no lead but the paint on the studs did but had such low levels it was not an issue. When I asked for the documentation on this for my records they acted put out that I would even ask. So with that kind of a response, I thought I would ask others especially those that have been in the business for sometime and ordering a lot of these items what are you asking and getting from your suppliers to ensure that you have the necessary documentation on file. I know that some supplier’s sites indicted on their web site that certain stones are low lead and comply with the regulations. I am not sure that just this posting and printing it for my records meets the requirement. I would appreciate knowing what you are requesting and getting from your suppliers in order to meet the requirements of the regulations. Maybe I am making this more than what it needs to be. Since I am new with the rhinestone embellishing I thought I would ask the experts on the forum for some advice. THANKS!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I decided it wasn't worth the hassle so I don't do anything for the 12 and under market.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Me too. I don't do rhinestones on the under 12 market either.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think you are in compliance by just having the documentation from suppliers regarding the lead content of your supplies. You have to have the actual finish product tested. Each component might be in compliance but that wouldn't necessarily mean the finished garment was in compliance...depending on what you used and how much you used to complete it. 

Therefore, I think you will find that most have chosen to not market to those under 12. What someone does with it after they buy it and who they buy it for is out of your hands.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

18 months ago I decided that I would not offer any products for 12 and under age groups. Just not worth the trouble


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

> Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think you are in compliance by just having the documentation from suppliers regarding the lead content of your supplies. You have to have the actual finish product tested. Each component might be in compliance but that wouldn't necessarily mean the finished garment was in compliance...depending on what you used and how much you used to complete it.


That was the original intent, but they backed down to have components tested. So as long as you have the documentation from each component, you are fine - as long as you keep up with the sh*t load of paperwork required.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

What I was told from my supplier is that it is too costly to test every batch of rhinestones that are produced. They would supply me with test results from batches that they test occasionally but can't guarantee the rhinestones that I purchase would come from the tested batch that matched the test results.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

So are you doing designs and selling to the youth market or just not going to deal with all the gov. paperwork? 
I think this is an important subject since this has been a large market for some of us.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't do under 12 either ... the only shirts I make are for family members. It's too bad because these girls just love their shirts and their frietnds all want them. The only alternative is the sparkle vinyl that I would consider.


----------

